# Ball Screws



## Surprman (Apr 25, 2015)

Look at these sweet12 inch ball screw assemblies I picked up at a local surplus store.  I got all three for $50.  I'm pretty sure that is a good deal for what these sell for new.  I'm thinking of building a small CNC module to bolt on to my small mill to allow me to do some CNC work (I don't want to convert the mill (G0619) over to full CNC.  I'm going to start with 2D and maybe add Z in later on. Any advise?

Rick


----------



## brino (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Rick,

That sounds like you got a good deal to me.
That sounds like an interesting project too, will it essentially be a CNC x/y table that bolts onto your existing mill table?

-brino


----------



## Surprman (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes.  I was thinking about making a full blown CNC machine, but that would require a lot more work.  I already have a decent spindle on my mill.  I also won't need a rotary table when I'm done!


----------



## dave2176 (Apr 25, 2015)

That's a pretty good idea. Are you going to use a X,Y table like those you can purchase for your drill press or make it yourself?
Dave


----------



## Surprman (Apr 25, 2015)

Dave,

I have not thought that far ahead.  Maybe I will use this project as an excuse to to buy a t-slot cut cutter and make my own little slotted table so I can use the same hold-downs I use on the mill.  I have a tiny 2 inch vice that I could mount on it later too.  It should be fun.

Rick


----------

